# 90 Gallon Mixed African (Malawi/Tanganyikan) VIDEO



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a video of my 90 gallon tank!

I'm going to move the Tanganyikans into the 130 after setting up the sump this weekend. I bought this tank with the intention of housing South Americans, but I picked up a 55 gallon that will do for a few months.

Enjoy, and thanks to everyone who helped out. There are plenty of BCA fish in this tank!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicely done, the water seem a bit cloudy or the light effect .


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, the water is still a little cloudy from the coral sand. I'm overfiltering and doing regular partial water changes, it's getting clearer by the day


----------

